# 1 1/2" custom plugs



## Darrin (Aug 31, 2009)

I really love working with Amboyna Burl. The smell, the texture, everything about it. Here is a custom set of plugs for a fellow who wanted the plugs slightly concaved, but the wearing surface of the nominal .500". The concave goes in about 1/16"-3/32" of an inch on either side.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!

Love the form also!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 31, 2009)

those are pretty!!

what are they for?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2009)

You put them in holes in your ear lobes!

Or if you are Ed or Cav, other places...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Forgot to add that those are very nice. How long do it take to get the skin stretched enough to handle that size?


----------



## Darrin (Sep 1, 2009)

rjwolfe, that all depends. Some people have the earlobes scalpeled open to 1/2" right off the bat so 1 1/2" would take about a year or two I guess. I am at 13/16" and started with the tiny post piercings in mine and have stretched myself for about 2 years now. It's a slow process to say the least.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 2, 2009)

AHHH.. i see. I stopped my daughter from doing this when she was 17 years old. Being tattoo'd below the elbow myself, it was hard to convince her to NOT guage her ears. The damage from her going to OO will probably never be normal again but luckily it isn't noticeable. It would be hard for her to get a job teaching elementary kids with guaged ears.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 2, 2009)

Darrin, 

If later in life you decide to stop wearing the plugs will the holes eventually shrink?


----------



## jleiwig (Sep 2, 2009)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> Darrin,
> 
> If later in life you decide to stop wearing the plugs will the holes eventually shrink?


 
Mine did, but they were never that big.  Now I just have a ball of scar tissue in my earlobe.


----------



## Darrin (Sep 2, 2009)

00g she should be safe, thats most peoples make or break point. If I decide to stop wearing them, no the holes wont close but on the other hand, It'll never happen. Tattoos and piercing are my life and have been for 15 years. Im 32 now.  It just so happens I have added penturning into my fun little niche.  Thanks for all the nice comments and not being 'scared away'.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought you guys were kidding about that, I have always wanted to just reach out and rip the earlobe off when I see that. It's an issue that I'm trying to work through.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 2, 2009)

Darrin,

I am 34 myself, and have collected ink since i was about 13 years old. In Oklahoma, tattoo's were illegal to give or recieve until just a couple of years ago, so unfortunately alot of my early work was done with radio motor guns, and homemade inks. 

After i got old enough to realize how STUPID that was, i have been working on getting rid of the crud and adding nice work. My last tat covered the back of my right hand, and in Oct. when i go to Kentucky, i will be getting my left forearm and hand done. 

As for piercings, i gotta admit. I have no guaged holes, but i do have a few holes in my body that weren't there when i got it. 

and i thought i was the only freak that made pens.....


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 2, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I thought you guys were kidding about that, I have always wanted to just reach out and rip the earlobe off when I see that. It's an issue that I'm trying to work through.



Neil,
      Got to see that one up close a couple of years ago. A kid taking classes in the shop I used to work in, Tried to cut a curve on the table saw.  Piece went flying, and took out most of his ear, including that big dangling lobe.

For some reason, the hangin part was tougher than the holding part, and that is what got hit to rip it off.  Another 1/4 inch, and there would have been an even bigger mess.

Jerry


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 2, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I thought you guys were kidding about that, I have always wanted to just reach out and rip the earlobe off when I see that. It's an issue that I'm trying to work through.


 
REDNECK!!:tongue:


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful piece, and I am in the Amboyna Burl Addicts Club as well.  I cannot get enough of the senses while turning that wood!


----------



## jleiwig (Sep 3, 2009)

Darrin said:


> 00g she should be safe, thats most peoples make or break point. If I decide to stop wearing them, no the holes wont close but on the other hand, It'll never happen. Tattoos and piercing are my life and have been for 15 years. Im 32 now.  It just so happens I have added penturning into my fun little niche.  Thanks for all the nice comments and not being 'scared away'.


 
Mine too, but I wonder if I'll feel the same when I'm in my mid 50s. Not sure how an old balding fat guy would look with gauged ears. That's why I've never gone bigger than a 4 gauge.


----------



## gatornick (Sep 5, 2009)

I was showing these to a guy at work with guaged ears and he said that wood used for plugs can cause problems by drying out the bottoms of the lobes.  Have you had any experience with that.  Just curious.


----------



## TowMater (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice work Darrin.

Plugs aren't my thing, but then again alot of things aren't. That's the great thing about this country and why I'm proud to have served to protect those freedoms.

Do you sell quite a few of these?


----------



## Darrin (Sep 16, 2009)

Towmater, I infact sell alot of them, it's my 'thing' if you will. And gatornick, ask your friend what woods he uses. I have done vast research on the topic of toxicity of woods and the human body and there are many factors. The drying of the lobes is not caused by wood as much as it is the style of plug worn, your climate, and humidity. Hollow plugs will 'dry' the lobe much faster than solid plugs, due to air flow. At any rate it can be avoided by using Jojoba oil. Or by not wearing plugs at all


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 16, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I thought you guys were kidding about that, I have always wanted to just reach out and rip the earlobe off when I see that. It's an issue that I'm trying to work through.


 
You owe me a new monitor and a replacement Newcastle! 
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

